# Anyone been past Sarah's Creek campground lately?



## stu454 (Oct 7, 2011)

This one

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...l%20Forest%20-%20Sarah`s%20Creek%20Campground

It shows 26 sites and a drop toilet.  Are the sites close together or strung out along either side of the road?

Thanks!


----------



## antique41 (Oct 7, 2011)

Both.  Some, especially those closer to the turnoff are more group sites.  There are others that are more isolated.


----------



## stu454 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 8, 2011)

Is Sarah's Creek a car camping type of area, or if not, how far of a hike to good spots near the water? I've been all over that area for years, but have never been to Sarah's Creek.


----------



## stu454 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's some good car camping around the Warwoman WMA.  Also near Burrell Ford closer to the S.C. line.


----------



## stu454 (Oct 20, 2011)

Update:  We were there last weekend.  A lot of work has been done up there.  New picnic tables, fresh gravel in a lot of places, and a new longdrop at the first group of sites.

There was a lot of traffic but we got our sites mid-day Friday.  11 and 12 are two great sites that are right next to one another.  They are perfect for a group with up to four or five vehicles and several tents.


----------

